# Best Cigar Magazine



## nhlfan (Oct 16, 2008)

I am wanting to subscribe to a cigar mag, but have read mixed reviews about CA here. Any suggestions or recommendations for the best cigar magazine would be appreciated.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

I recommend Cigar Magazine. CA is packed with unnecessary garbage in my opinion.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I like CA but I know a bunch do not. Right now, we get it at work so I don't have to subscribe myself but I have often thought that I would. Even though the reviews aren't always accurate or trustworthy (I've heard some accuse CA for giving good reviews to their advertisers) and it tends to be a bit elitist, I do find myself enjoying the articles, pictures and ratings. I don't have any experience with any of the other print magazines.


----------



## bishainc (Sep 19, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> I recommend Cigar Magazine. CA is packed with unnecessary garbage in my opinion.


 :tpd:

While CA has some good articles/interviews (like the one with CAO' Ozgener) it's not as dedicated as Cigar Magazine. If you have the budget for only one of the two then go with CM.

Also, you can browse through the 10 pages of cigar ratings that CA has at your local cigar shop while you wait for your card to run through


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Cigar Magazine is JR shill. Search the forums, there has been much talk about it here.

European Cigar Cult Journal is probably the best on the market followed by Smoke Magazine. CA is a waste of time.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

bishainc said:


> :tpd:
> Also, you can browse through the 10 pages of cigar ratings that CA has at your local cigar shop while you wait for your card to run through


Very good point. I'll sometimes pick up a copy & head into the humi if the owner of my B&M isn't available. :tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Cigar Magazine is JR shill. Search the forums, there has been much talk about it here.
> 
> European Cigar Cult Journal is probably the best on the market followed by Smoke Magazine. CA is a waste of time.


:tpd: ECCJ is tops. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> European Cigar Cult Journal is probably the best on the market followed by Smoke Magazine. CA is a waste of time.





madurolover said:


> :tpd: ECCJ is tops. :tu


Yup.  :2


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Cigar Magazine is JR shill. Search the forums, there has been much talk about it here.
> 
> European Cigar Cult Journal is probably the best on the market followed by Smoke Magazine. CA is a waste of time.


:tpd:*I agree 110%!!!*

CA Sucks, and Cigar is very tainted towards the cigars that JR Sells, although, every now and then there is a good article or two!

ECCJ is absolutely the very best out there, followed by Smoke! There is also another that is not mentioned very often, as it is only a few years old, but it's pretty well done, and that is "Cigar Press". www.cigarpress.com

I am a fairly new subscriber and I must say that I like it!


----------



## nhlfan (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, thanks for all the information. I am not happy that most of the recommended mags are quarterly, with CA being 6 issues/year. I guess I may bite the bullet and subscribe to ALL the magazines recommended here!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

nhlfan said:


> Well, thanks for all the information. I am not happy that most of the recommended mags are quarterly, with CA being 6 issues/year. I guess I may bite the bullet and subscribe to ALL the magazines recommended here!


That's the best way to go! I have subscriptions to all that are mentioned here with the exception of CA. My last issue of CA was received about eight months ago and I have not renewed. I kept telling myself for years that I was not going to renew it and I always did anyway. That is until this year.!


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Another vote for ECCJ. I love the international aspect of the magazine, the reviews, pics and articles. I used to subscribe to CA, but I don’t anymore. I never really took their reviews and scoring that seriously, but I definitely think they are questionable. They do feature some nice high end toys every now and then.


----------



## bad_karma67 (Sep 15, 2008)

Smoke magazine is great...geared towards the regular guys who can't drive a Porsche


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

ECCJ is the best but there is only one problem with it . They need to put it out more .


----------

